# 600mg DNP log



## BeardsNBiceps (May 16, 2018)

This will be my 5th DNP cycle over the course of 3 years. Previous cycles were:

Cylcle 1: 14 days at 250mg last 3 days 500mg 
Results: lost roughly 8lbs was kind of disappointed 

Cycle 2: 21 Days at 400mg 
Results: lost 14lbs felt very little sides from this cycle.

Cycle 3: (my only crystal cycle) sides were very low. I think the caps were under dosed. worked up to 750mg felt very little sides apart from 2hrs post ingestion

Cycle 4: 21 Days First 14 400mg Last 7 Days 600mg
Results: Was losing 2lbs of scale weight daily the last 7 days. After rebound I went from 215lbs to around 195lbs 

Current Cycle is 600mg Powder DNP daily the goal is 30 days. Starting weight 205-208lbs 5'9

Diet:
 2 Gallons of water per day 1 Powerade Zero per day
Carbs, 1 Cup Oats AM, Green Beans or broccoli with meal 2-3, Jasmine Rice (optional) trace carbs from peanut butter, seasonings etc.
Fats: Coconut Oil (for cooking), Peanut Butter, Eggs, Animal Proteins
Protein: Tuna, Chicken, 93% Ground Beef, Whey Iso

My diet is pretty simple, once I hit 600mg of DNP I don't really have cravings or much of an appetite I noticed I would cheat a lot more on 200-400mg
In the AM I have 1 cup of oats (dry measure) 50g whey iso, and 2tsb peanut butter all mixed in a bowl with a little bit of water to make a no-bake cookie type meal.

Meal 2, at work I take another 50g whey iso in water

Meal 3: 8-10oz of chicken, 1 can of green beans with hot sauce

Meal 4: 3 cans of Tuna, Salsa, jasmine rice if I'm Starving

Meal 5: 6 Whole Eggs, hot sauce, and sugar free ketchup

Optional Snacks: Fat Free Cottage Cheese, Pineapple, Carb Master Yogurt, Diet Soda

Training: 5-7 Days a week, It will be as intense as I can make it. Doing a typical "bro 5 day body part split" 

Supplements: Digestive Enzymes, Multivitamin, Zantac (for heart burn), Pre Workout, Milk Thistle, Potassium Tablets, 1g Taurine 

Day 1: 200mg before bed. Woke up the next morning and felt nothing, carried on as usual 
Day 2: 200mg before bed. Felt nothing 
Day 3: 200mg AM, 200mg before bed, went to work experienced a small wave of heat nothing too bad, mild night sweats, more sweat in the gym.
Day 4: 200mg AM, 200mg 5pm, 200mg before bed. Night sweats came on stronger, got out of bed twice to dry off with a towel, trained legs was soaked in sweat after 2 sets of Leg Press, stuck primarily to machines as I was getting winded really easily.
Day 5: 200mg AM, 200mg 5pm, 200mg before bed. Hot flashes at work every few hours, soaked my dress shirt by the end of the day. Night sweats were a nightmare. literally soaked my sheets and mattress. Trained Chest would not squeeze the muscle as intensely as I normally can, Pumping up was next to impossible. I actually did not sweat nearly as much as I did training legs. 

On Day 6 now. so far 200mg in the AM feeling drained, feel like I'm taking deep breaths constantly. woke up super flat, stomach is bloated lower abs and love handles look absolutely awful since my upper body is so depleted it makes them look even worse. So far today I havent had meal 1 yet, I brought it to work with me but the DNP upset my stomach for around an hour after ingestion. Starting to feel better now.


----------



## pumperalbo (May 16, 2018)

How many Calories do you eat? Fat? Carbs? Protein? How many Grams?


----------

